# HOWTO: SAPGUI for Java on FreeBSD



## elgrande (Mar 9, 2009)

This entry describes how to install SAPGUI 7.10 on FreeBSD.

The installation source used is 'SAPGUI for Java 7.10 rev 6', which is freely available for download. (Also on SAP Pages)

If you received/downloaded a complete GUI package, it contains a couple of jar archives.
The correct one to use is PlatinGUILNX_6.JAR.
(Names may differ, but it is the linuxX86 version)

You need to install linux-sun-jre15 from ports. Native Java will not do the job. (All further references to 'java' refer to this version)

Beginn starting the installation:
$ java -jar PlatinGUILNX_6.JAR

A very malformed window occurs. (No point, the window issue is going to be fixed later)
You have to select an installation target directory and confirm. (Referred as <installdir> in this text).

After a little while a confirmation about successful installation should occur.

Now change to:
$ cd <installdir>/SAPGUI7.10rev6/bin

Copy away original starter:
$ cp guilogon guilogon.orig

Now some changes to guilogon have to be made.
1. Replace all occurenses of /usr/bin/test with /bin/test
2. Comment out the line 'JRE_ARGS="-Xms32M -Xmx256M"'. (I got stuck with 'kernel.shmmax' messages otherwise.)

Thats it...
Now just start the brand new SAPGUI calling:
$ ./guilogon


And... Here you go... (Windows now behave great...)


----------



## elgrande (Mar 13, 2009)

Some addition info.

Maybe it is only because I have an uncommon window manager, but anyhow it may save you a lot of time.

I experience that pop-ups appear only with 1x1 pixel initial size.

This can lead to the wrong impression the session got stuck. The pop-up actually wait for input.

One can easily resize the pop-up and go on working.


----------

